# teen chat about pregnancy



## Zebra Stars

well our other chat got moved :cry:
so hopping this one stays


----------



## bbyno1

i hope so too!
i always forget about the other one:(
you okayy?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i hope so too!
> i always forget about the other one:(
> you okayy?x

i know it should stay because we intend it for teen momies 2 be,
me2,

im good just eat 12 satays, babybell, a ripple & chokkie fingers u?


----------



## bbyno1

yehh:D
wow you had a well nice munch:)
i just had monster munch n an orange club now waitin for my roast dinner lol
think i gotta wee infection tho:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yehh:D
> wow you had a well nice munch:)
> i just had monster munch n an orange club now waitin for my roast dinner lol
> think i gotta wee infection tho:(x

i have no idea wat i uti is like :(
but there supposed to be painfull!!
i hate roast dinners,
id ask ur MW next time you see her


----------



## bbyno1

im guna try makin a docters apointment if it isnt gone by tues after the bank holiday..
its not so much painful,just really anoying:( i had one when i was 13 weeks aswell..

you hatee roasts?omgg lol
wens ur next midwife?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> im guna try makin a docters apointment if it isnt gone by tues after the bank holiday..
> its not so much painful,just really anoying:( i had one when i was 13 weeks aswell..
> 
> you hatee roasts?omgg lol
> wens ur next midwife?x

ive never had one :)
when im 31weeks :( (too long)
yer ther erm iky lol


----------



## bbyno1

oh mines at 30 weeks aswell lol
seems ages away:(
hopefully gettin my 3d scan soon,when they decide to give me the 190pound lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> oh mines at 30 weeks aswell lol
> seems ages away:(
> hopefully gettin my 3d scan soon,when they decide to give me the 190pound lol x

i posted mine yesterday,
i want a 3D scan but knowing me ill find something cute to buy:blush:

have you got everything 4 bubz?


----------



## bbyno1

lool im thinkin that 2 but i got my mind set on a 3d scan now n il stil have 40pound left so not too bad!
yehh everything basicaly,all i need is baby bath,cot mobile and matress how about u?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lool im thinkin that 2 but i got my mind set on a 3d scan now n il stil have 40pound left so not too bad!
> yehh everything basicaly,all i need is baby bath,cot mobile and matress how about u?x

that reminds me i need a mobile,
erm...? need more socks as i have about 6, some wipes & just stuff for me whwn bubz is born


----------



## bbyno1

awwh your basically done 2:D
i was wondering you know if i was to stock up on baby wipes..would they dry out before i could get round to using em all?with like storing em in my house for so long before hes here?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> awwh your basically done 2:D
> i was wondering you know if i was to stock up on baby wipes..would they dry out before i could get round to using em all?with like storing em in my house for so long before hes here?x

it depends, if they have been opened at all they probly will but it there new and un-oppened the shouldnt as i had wipes for over 3 years and they were quite ok lol:blush:


----------



## bbyno1

lool stupid Q i know :haha:
coz i got 11 packets already but i wana get about 30 just so im way stocked up:)
how many nappies u gettin?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lool stupid Q i know :haha:
> coz i got 11 packets already but i wana get about 30 just so im way stocked up:)
> how many nappies u gettin?x

well (my mum is obsessed with em) got about 250 newborn, 100 size 1's & 70 size 2's, bt untill bubz is born i think they will be enough lmao

wbu?


----------



## bbyno1

omgg sooo many!
i only got 5 packets of number 1 and gunna get a few number 2's lol 
iv been gettin huggies but think im guna get pampers now insted x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> omgg sooo many!
> i only got 5 packets of number 1 and gunna get a few number 2's lol
> iv been gettin huggies but think im guna get pampers now insted x

i know!:dohh:
i preffer huggies lol


----------



## bbyno1

well i dunno yet but so does everyone else seem to prefer em lol
you doin anything over the bank holiday?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> well i dunno yet but so does everyone else seem to prefer em lol
> you doin anything over the bank holiday?x

faff all, bed tv BnB reapeat u?


----------



## bbyno1

probly the same lol 
friend was ment to be doing a BBQ today but weather isnt exactly great to do one now:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> probly the same lol
> friend was ment to be doing a BBQ today but weather isnt exactly great to do one now:(x

i don't do BBQ'S unless its sunny & has a pool nearby:haha:
were is everybody today?:wacko:
i hate the weather


----------



## lily123

Zebra Stars said:


> well our other chat got moved :cry:
> so hopping this one stays

Girls i'm not being rude and PLEASE don't think i'm trying to be :)
Your other chat thread was moved for a reason, so do you not think that this one will be too...? xxx


----------



## bbyno1

i dunno everyones prob doin something this bank holiday lol
when she planed the BBQ it was last week when it looked like itd stay hot lol
just ate my roast..
i just made my mum put her hed on my bely and she could hear the babys heartbeat!x


----------



## bbyno1

lily123 said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> well our other chat got moved :cry:
> so hopping this one stays
> 
> Girls i'm not being rude and PLEASE don't think i'm trying to be :)
> Your other chat thread was moved for a reason, so do you not think that this one will be too...? xxxClick to expand...

i dont even know why the other 1 got moved??
i know 1st it was because lottie created it and shes gone now but this chat isnt just aimed for us as a group..anyone can join in..its just a general pregnancy thread..the other one was general chat..maybe thats why?if it gets moved again so be it lol x


----------



## aimee_1691

why do all of our chats get removed? xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

aimee_1691 said:


> why do all of our chats get removed? xx

Was thinking the same? Didn't realise the other one had.


----------



## Zebra Stars

well i agree the other one was a chat in genral, but i think they should understand we want a section for teens to chat 2geva :wacko:

and its really impossible to find the other one


----------



## bbyno1

i dunno?i think it they think it becomes more of a 'group' because the same people keep posting and we just chat about anything n everything..but i think its really nice to have a thread like that!
jst wish more girls would join in:)x


----------



## l0tt

:)


----------



## aimee_1691

i no yeh, i think its great too!!
its not like we are discluding other people its just that sometimes i feel abit out of place when you talk to older forum members , they probably dont mean to make us feel out of place but maybe its just me!

besides we do get alot of bad publicity and stereotyped so its good that we can come here and talk to each other!!


----------



## bbyno1

i did make another thred after that tho n it got moved to the 'bnb groups' section..
i have no problem with it,im just wondering why :S x


----------



## bbyno1

i might pm wobbles or something coz i dont wana post n cause problems n stuff but i wana be able to post lol just
see what she says xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

> besides we do get alot of bad publicity and stereotyped so its good that we can come here and talk to each other!!

speaking of which...
i had to stand for almost an hour on the train yesterday
because some woman said she didnt agree with children having children & she wasnt giving up her seat for some girl who couldnt keep her legs closed :|
apparently i got myself into this situation & i could of easily got myself out of it.

fair enough if thats her opinion, but isnt that abit out of order to say infront
of so many people? :shrug:


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_Hey Girls i thought i would join in ur chat hope u dont mind 

Im Gemma 18 Having a baby girl due 21st July shes going to be my 1st im 28 weeks and 4 days and i cant wait to meet and hold my girl for the frist time going to be the best thing ever 

how are you all feeling u and bumps / babies ok? 
you up to anything im just on here and watchin corrination street lol  x
_


----------



## bbyno1

omg yes!
i would of gone mad! theres a difference between having an opinion n keepin it 2 urself but having one like that n saying it out loud infront of so many is out of order!!

i was on the bus the other day sitin down.some old man admitidly got on the bus..i was sittin at the front and there was spaces behind but some young man goes er you! get up n give ur seat up now! i was like excuse me im pregnant ,if he asked me i would of but who are you?i paid my fare so i deserve a seat! he was like so stand up i was like i bet your wife didnt when she was pregnant did she?i bet you made her sit down then! he was like yes i was like well then jst be quiet lol
i went OTT but some people get me mad! the old man bless him he was like aww its ok lol x


----------



## Gracey&bump

Gemmaaaaa said:


> _Hey Girls i thought i would join in ur chat hope u dont mind
> 
> Im Gemma 18 Having a baby girl due 21st July shes going to be my 1st im 28 weeks and 4 days and i cant wait to meet and hold my girl for the frist time going to be the best thing ever
> 
> how are you all feeling u and bumps / babies ok?
> you up to anything im just on here and watchin corrination street lol  x
> _

you're due 10days before me :D
im gracey, 16 (17 in 3 weeks :happydance: )
im alright thanks, just very very tired! 
how're you? :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Gemmaaaaa said:


> _Hey Girls i thought i would join in ur chat hope u dont mind
> 
> Im Gemma 18 Having a baby girl due 21st July shes going to be my 1st im 28 weeks and 4 days and i cant wait to meet and hold my girl for the frist time going to be the best thing ever
> 
> how are you all feeling u and bumps / babies ok?
> you up to anything im just on here and watchin corrination street lol  x
> _

its good for you to join in:D
more the better ay..
ooh im missin coranation street lol anything gd going on?
bumps fine,lively today! hows your bump?
soo exciting isnt it:dance:x


----------



## Gracey&bump

eurgh ellie its horrible isnt it :(
oh well, best thing is just to ignore it all 'spose :)


----------



## aimee_1691

Gracey&bump said:


> besides we do get alot of bad publicity and stereotyped so its good that we can come here and talk to each other!!
> 
> speaking of which...
> i had to stand for almost an hour on the train yesterday
> because some woman said she didnt agree with children having children & she wasnt giving up her seat for some girl who couldnt keep her legs closed :|
> apparently i got myself into this situation & i could of easily got myself out of it.
> 
> fair enough if thats her opinion, but isnt that abit out of order to say infront
> of so many people? :shrug:Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!! 

that is soooo effin rude, its a good job that wasnt me cos i would of wanted to dive on the woman grrrrr people make me soo angry x


----------



## bbyno1

yeh i suppose lol
some days i just got a temper,other days im so layed back lol x


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_Yeah its amazing knowing my daughter is inside me i love it when she moves and kicks which is usally at night when im led in bed when i concentrate on it lol

me and bump are fine thanks both 
and no nothing really going on in corrie it just finished
jus that wiered mary with norris bless him lol

and OMG that train and bus thing is wrong i would have went mad and told the boy to keep his nose out and mind his own busines wel i would have said alot more than that 

aw grace 10 days isnt that far i wonder who has LO first lol we will have to keep an eye on that  

and it is nice to have a chat like this its good to make new friends aswell  and keep in touch through the pregnancy xx_


----------



## Gracey&bump

it annoyed me so much that i couldnt even reply!
but we have nothing to be ashamed of girlies :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

i bet you pop first gemma! :flower:
everyones saying they think i'll be early but im not so sure.
hows your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## bbyno1

ooh i swear that women fancies norris?lool
im so looking forwrd to getting to 28 weeks but dredin the anti D injection:(

yehh its nice:Di feel like u get to know people alot better this way x


----------



## Gracey&bump

ellie, is that the one you have to have in your bum?
i wouldnt be thrilled about it either
but im sure you'll be fine :flower:


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_yeah you feel like you can join in and chat here which is a good thing  and i dont even know you girls i have to you before babyno1 Ellie i think i seen your name was 

and my pregnancy been ok i guese had a few scans cause of low movement and i had really low blood presure last week at MW appt so got to go hospital friday for another scan and to check my blood and see the dr and stuff  but everythings fine with LO and me jus i had low blood presure i was at the drs 2 days ago aswell i cudnt breath probley had really bad heart burn was up all night being sick so dr give me MASSIVE bottle gavascon ( how ever you spell it lol ) and some drinks for vitiamins for me and baby cause i kept being sick i had that bad virus sickness bug going around but im fine now lucky i had it just for 24 hours or so 

Ellie she doesnt fancey norris lol she OBBSESED to the max with him lol Norris makes me laugh though love him i love graham hes wicked lol 

how are you pregnancies going?
xx_


----------



## bbyno1

i think some people get it in the bum yeh:(
not all tho apparently so i dunno where il be getting mine..
im just use 2 them in the arms now lol x


----------



## Gracey&bump

low blood pressures horrible, ive got it & my irons really low too :(
had a few little scares and but i think alls okay now! :D
although she hasnt moved much today :(

not long til they're here though! :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

Gemmaaaaa said:


> _yeah you feel like you can join in and chat here which is a good thing  and i dont even know you girls i have to you before babyno1 Ellie i think i seen your name was
> 
> and my pregnancy been ok i guese had a few scans cause of low movement and i had really low blood presure last week at MW appt so got to go hospital friday for another scan and to check my blood and see the dr and stuff  but everythings fine with LO and me jus i had low blood presure i was at the drs 2 days ago aswell i cudnt breath probley had really bad heart burn was up all night being sick so dr give me MASSIVE bottle gavascon ( how ever you spell it lol ) and some drinks for vitiamins for me and baby cause i kept being sick i had that bad virus sickness bug going around but im fine now lucky i had it just for 24 hours or so
> 
> Ellie she doesnt fancey norris lol she OBBSESED to the max with him lol Norris makes me laugh though love him i love graham hes wicked lol
> 
> how are you pregnancies going?
> xx_

lol ellie yep thats me :)
aww at least they gave you something for it:Dis the gaviscon helping you?
my pregnancy is going gd now:)before i hit the 12 weeks i had loads of problems but its going fine lately..except i think iv woken up with a wee infection today :/ 

lool obssesed! haha i dont think they suit eachuva lol x


----------



## Gracey&bump

> i think some people get it in the bum yeh

im sorry but that just made me laugh so much :haha:
i hope yours is in your arm


----------



## bbyno1

oh gosh,that sounded wrong lool
haha thankyou,so do i:)
how comes ur not on as much anymore:(x


----------



## Gracey&bump

because my laptop decided not to work :|
but ive got a replacement one atm :D
so you've got me here for a few more weeks at least! :happydance:

any names for your little man yet ellie?


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_Suit each other haha Ellie they are just not ment to be lol
shes just a freak and norris is just Norris lol

and i didnt have an anti D injectionor anythin i had bloods done tuesday at MW appt dont know if i have to ring up for them or not it was the 28 week bloods to check for antibodies and RH i think im not sure though and anitbodies is like what makes you ill isnt it wel i have been ill and it has gone now thank god so it might say i have antibodies cause i have had a virus we will see lol

and yeah the gaviscon did help me i took it alot cause it was really painfull and i cudnt breath probley and the dr said it was fine and would cause no harm to me or baby 
and the vitiamin drinks he gave me were DISGUTING they were ment to taste like black current but they never lol

And grace we will see who pops 1st i want to go before 40 weeks but no to early like a week before  lol cant wait  x
_


----------



## EmandBub

What have i missed? :blush: xx


----------



## bbyno1

oh whoop:D
it makes it so mch better coming on here when everyones on:)
are u guna get ur laptop fixed?x


----------



## Gracey&bump

anytime between 37 & 40 weeks is good for me :D
id just hate to be overdue, but aslong as she's healthy :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

no idea, they need to check if its repairable or not
i dont understand what happened to it :(


----------



## bbyno1

Gemmaaaaa said:


> _Suit each other haha Ellie they are just not ment to be lol
> shes just a freak and norris is just Norris lol
> 
> and i didnt have an anti D injectionor anythin i had bloods done tuesday at MW appt dont know if i have to ring up for them or not it was the 28 week bloods to check for antibodies and RH i think im not sure though and anitbodies is like what makes you ill isnt it wel i have been ill and it has gone now thank god so it might say i have antibodies cause i have had a virus we will see lol
> 
> and yeah the gaviscon did help me i took it alot cause it was really painfull and i cudnt breath probley and the dr said it was fine and would cause no harm to me or baby
> and the vitiamin drinks he gave me were DISGUTING they were ment to taste like black current but they never lol
> 
> And grace we will see who pops 1st i want to go before 40 weeks but no to early like a week before  lol cant wait  x
> _

thats true,noris is noris but hes voice annoys me ,he always speaks on one tone lol
im not sure either coz i thought they would of known if u wer negative before the 28week check so your most probly not coz its between 28-30 weeks when u gotta have this andi D injection.lool aww u not taking the vitamin drinks then?x


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> What have i missed? :blush: xx

not much,its just the beginin really lol
glad u found it thoo:D
what you been up2 x


----------



## bbyno1

argh i hate when computers n laptops just brake on u:(
usually i get threw about 2 a yr but i been lucky with this 1 so far lol x


----------



## Gracey&bump

lucky you lol
im dying of boredom :(


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_aw i dont know then ellie dont know what bloods she took but she took like 3 tubes full lol

and lol ino even when he shouts his voice is the same just louder he makes me laugh 
yeah i drank some of them onli aloud three a day so i have had like 6 of them now 
he said to take them when i was being sick cause i wasnt keeping my fluids done so needed the vitamins but i have stoped being sick and im fine now so i dont realy need to take them now  

yeah Grace thats when i would like to go from about 37 weeks  and i dont wont to go over my due date ethier its bad enough waiting for 40 weeks to come never mind having to wait longer lol i will be doing loads of walkin etc to bring on the labour lmaoo  x




_


----------



## EmandBub

bbyno1 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> What have i missed? :blush: xx
> 
> not much,its just the beginin really lol
> glad u found it thoo:D
> what you been up2 xClick to expand...


nm i'm so bored!
looking after my brothers coz my mums decided to go out on a 'hot date'.
how sad is it that i'm meant to be at the prime of my life, and my mum has more fun than i do? :dohh:

how're you loverly?
what's up ladies? xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

> yeah Grace thats when i would like to go from about 37 weeks and i dont wont to go over my due date ethier its bad enough waiting for 40 weeks to come never mind having to wait longer lol i will be doing loads of walkin etc to bring on the labour lmaoo

walking, birthing ball, hip wiggling...
whatever it takes! :haha:


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_You Got it in one grace i will be walkin and walkin and walkin soon as i reach 36 weeks or so lol  really wish i had my baby with me now  
not long 11 weeks well it seems ages awayy to me lol xx_


----------



## Gracey&bump

Gemmaaaaa said:


> _You Got it in one grace i will be walkin and walkin and walkin soon as i reach 36 weeks or so lol  really wish i had my baby with me now
> not long 11 weeks well it seems ages awayy to me lol xx_

i know! when everyones lik 'oooh not long now'
& you want to believe them but it still feels like ages :( lol

i cant wait to meet my little girl :cloud9:
does anyone else find it so scary how much they already love their babies
even though we havent met them yet? :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

Gracey&bump said:


> Gemmaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> _You Got it in one grace i will be walkin and walkin and walkin soon as i reach 36 weeks or so lol  really wish i had my baby with me now
> not long 11 weeks well it seems ages awayy to me lol xx_
> 
> i know! when everyones lik 'oooh not long now'
> & you want to believe them but it still feels like ages :( lol
> 
> i cant wait to meet my little girl :cloud9:
> *does anyone else find it so scary how much they already love their babies
> even though we havent met them yet? *Click to expand...

Guess i'm not the only one then!
i already love them with all my heart.
it's a little scary to think soon there'll be someone that will depend on me completely.. xx


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

_yeah its mad how much you can love and bound with some one who hasnt even entered the world yet its mad makes u think wow what will i be like when shes out i love my daughter allready and will love her unconditinaly i really cant wait just to look and hold her for the first time i dont think i wil be able to explain what i will feel it wil be the best moment of my life 

and i know people al the time are like gemma you not gone long left im like yeah ok
it seems ages away to me its because we just cant wait to have our babies its seems for ever until we meet them lol

im Naming my daughter Kaitlin Chanelle - ............ ( the ... is the last name i dont no if she having my last name or the boyfriends ( he is her dad to lol ) x_


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> What have i missed? :blush: xx
> 
> not much,its just the beginin really lol
> glad u found it thoo:D
> what you been up2 xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> nm i'm so bored!
> looking after my brothers coz my mums decided to go out on a 'hot date'.
> how sad is it that i'm meant to be at the prime of my life, and my mum has more fun than i do? :dohh:
> 
> how're you loverly?
> what's up ladies? xxClick to expand...

aww bless..have u had any updates about how ur mums 'hot date' has gone?
i feel like im just wasting the days away now til hes here lol
i do nothing exciting as u can see:)
i think i might watch a dvd with OH now but wev seen them all so many times lol x


----------



## EmandBub

no, and i'm glad. :haha:
i don't really want to know tbh.
that's all i do atm tbh. :cry:
it gets so boring!

aww, have fun!
we don't have that many dvds.
but my brothers making me watch 'Meet Dave'.
no idea what it's about. :haha: xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh u dont lol
same here! i cant imagine when i get to like 35 and onwards..its like at that point ur too big and tired to do anything i think il be sat in even more than i am now!

iv herd of it lol but im not sure either
let me know if its good lolx


----------



## EmandBub

its shite so far. :haha:
its about a robot man.
Eddie Murphy plays him and he basically ..
well, i dont really get it. :blush: 

aww, i bet i'll be gigantic!
i think i might go take a bath... :D xx


----------



## bbyno1

ooh dont sound too good but i do like eddy murphy:Dlol
today when i woke up i noticed bump has gone soo much bigger..
im actually huge now:(
where you from btw i forgot lol coz ur thingy says 'ur house'
if u dont wna say u dont hav too:Dx


----------



## bbyno1

and i know what you mean about already loving baby!
i love him so much already!
i got a nice pregnancy book today where it lets u put pictures of hes 1st diner,1st smile n stuff like that n i cant wait to fill it up:D
im thinkin of writing him a letter aswell for him to read when hes alot older x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: it's okay you sheep.
from London. 
more like, the outskirts though. :)

aww, is it really uncomfy?
i think i just look pudgy still. xx


----------



## bbyno1

some nights my bump goes hard..then i find it imposs to sleep
other nights its more soft n i can lie in alot more ways lol so abit of both!
from ur pic i can deffo see u got a pregnant belly now:D

ooh another London-ah:haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

i think i look to big for only 17 weeks! :haha: 
aww, mines sorta pudgy but if i press down it's not as flabby.
if that makes sense. :blush:

yeah mate! ;) xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Helllllo ladies :)

How are you all?


----------



## EmandBub

Donna's here!! :happydance:
how're you loverly jubbly? xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

i think you look just fine:D
yehh makes sence lol thats how mine use to be..

yehh mate haha dya kna wha i mean doe?lool the way some of em speak!x


----------



## bbyno1

heloo:D
im good!how are youu?OH just put 4 choclate bars infront of me,not a good idea lol x


----------



## EmandBub

aww. :hugs:

omg!
that made me larf! :haha:

innit blud. ;) xx


----------



## bbyno1

cockneyy or whatt?!lol
makes me laugh when they say 'fam' have u herd that one?
its like 'blud' lool x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm goooood!

I have found out today that if I put my fingers next to my belly button and pull the skin or push lightly my belly button pops out :rofl:

As you can tell, I have had a very productive day!


----------



## bbyno1

haha lol you been investigating lol
get OH or whoever to put thier hed on your bely they should hear babys heartbeat:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

aww! that's adorable. :haha:
abouts when is it meant to pop anyway?

and lmao!
yeah, heard that one. :laugh2: 
you still got people going 'skeen' over here! xx


----------



## bbyno1

yeh still got the 
skeen
wagwan
gwan
cuz
bruv
bredrin
whats poppin?:haha:
and at the end of every sentance they go STILL!
lol x


----------



## EmandBub

oh yeah!
Wagwan. :haha:
i never got what it meant.. :blush: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Would he actually be able to hear it? That's awesome! Will get him to when he gets home :D

My belly button is flat atm :| looks so weird, I think it will pop by 30 weeks.


----------



## bbyno1

wagwan ..me either lool i think its like how are u what u been up2 
but if someone says wagwan to me i just smile n dont say anything im so stupid lol x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, that's so cool. :D

oh, i hear that some never pop! xx


----------



## bbyno1

im not sure if he'l deffo be able to hear it but iv had everyone listenin to mine today and the heartbeat is reallly clear they said so get him to keep checkin:) its somthing nice,like more than a kick:)x


----------



## bbyno1

iv always had a stickey out belly button:(
i got it periced to cover it up tho lol x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i could never do it! :haha:
i'm too scared of the pain.
plus, my belly never looked nice, so no one apart from FOB would've seen it. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> iv always had a stickey out belly button:(
> i got it periced to cover it up tho lol x

mines made a horrible scar :(


----------



## EmandBub

what do you mean Jaz? x


----------



## bbyno1

my hole where the belly bar went in is soo stretched now:(
i asked my mum if i could try putin a bar threw it again to see if its closed up but she said no :/ lol

no1 ever saw my belly but it looked nicer when i looked at it myself lool x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> what do you mean Jaz? x

i had mine pierced since getting preg took it out it closed up fine then recently out the blue theres a scar :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

Jaz that's so weird.. 
what kind of scar is it?

and aww, well atleast your OH saw it! :haha:
i'm sure you looked stunning even before. xx


----------



## bbyno1

mayb after baby is born you could get it done again in the same plc to hide the scar?x


----------



## bbyno1

aww
have u got any piercings at all?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> Jaz that's so weird..
> what kind of scar is it?
> 
> and aww, well atleast your OH saw it! :haha:
> i'm sure you looked stunning even before. xx

i know it was a dot then all ov a sudden was a huggge dot?

aww thank you:blush:

so whats everyone got planned for names?


----------



## rainbows_x

I keep putting mine through once a week, hopefully that will keep it open but not scar?


----------



## bbyno1

i wana out mine threw but everyone said dont coz babys unbilicol cord is on the other end..but i dont get why that matters lol il probly have to get it re done:(

im having Jayden i think what about you?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I keep putting mine through once a week, hopefully that will keep it open but not scar?

i wouldnt do that either keep it in or out, but thats just my oppinion


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww
> have u got any piercings at all?x

i took all mine out :blush:

eyebrow, ddouble tragus, septum, nose, bellybutton & most of all i miss my angel bites :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

i have only ear piercings, but i want to get my tongue pierced. :haha:
dad said no though, and it can get infected really easily.

aww, i don't know yet. :blush:
guess i'll have to wait to find out what baba is! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I have just my lip, belly & ears. :(

I want my septum done, OH has his done looks awesome :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i wana out mine threw but everyone said dont coz babys unbilicol cord is on the other end..but i dont get why that matters lol il probly have to get it re done:(
> 
> im having Jayden i think what about you?x

i dno,

i loved riley and had it planned before i joined BnB but BnB seems to have alot of rileys so stuff dat,

what you think about hayden or harvey?


----------



## bbyno1

wow you got loads!
some of them sound really painfull!which one hurt the most?x


----------



## rainbows_x

I like the name Harvey :thumbup:

I think we're going to call her Ava Marie as we don't agree on any others haha.


----------



## bbyno1

i got my belly n ears thats all:(
i had my nose but it never healed not even after a yr lol
i want my tounge but OH tellls me no:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i have only ear piercings, but i want to get my tongue pierced. :haha:
> dad said no though, and it can get infected really easily.
> 
> aww, i don't know yet. :blush:
> guess i'll have to wait to find out what baba is! xx

im a piercing freak, i just get mine done for the adrenalin rush, 

but i know piercers & i always thought people lied about tongues but they don't bcuz it really is that dangerouse


----------



## bbyno1

awwh riley is popular..i prefer harvey aswell tho :D
you might even change your mind once you see him x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i love tongue piercings. :haha:
what ones septum again? 

ooo, i like Harvey! 
And Ava Marie is so cute. :D 

What do you think of Autumn for a girl? :blush: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> wow you got loads!
> some of them sound really painfull!which one hurt the most?x

bellybutton :blush:
but the angel bites was really hard to eat i litrally cudnt:haha:


----------



## EmandBub

what are angel bites? :blush: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:



> aww, i love tongue piercings. :haha:
> what ones septum again?
> 
> ooo, i like Harvey!
> And Ava Marie is so cute. :D
> 
> What do you think of Autumn for a girl? :blush: xx

people call it a bull ring


----------



## EmandBub

Zebra Stars said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> aww, i love tongue piercings. :haha:
> what ones septum again?
> 
> ooo, i like Harvey!
> And Ava Marie is so cute. :D
> 
> What do you think of Autumn for a girl? :blush: xx
> 
> people call it a bull ringClick to expand...

the one in your nose?
that goes through both sides? x


----------



## rainbows_x

Autumn sounds pretty for a girl!

My belly didn't hurt at all, my lip cained though, then I had it repierced a year later, that was painnn lol.

Any of you got any tattoos?


----------



## AngelzTears

bbyno1 said:


> i got my belly n ears thats all:(
> i had my nose but it never healed not even after a yr lol
> i want my tounge but OH tellls me no:(x

I've never had anything pierced. boo. lol :haha: I want to get a bellybutton ring one of these days, but I know I'll want a second baby in several years, so eh I'm not sure. :shrug: And ooh I don't know about tongue rings, people always talk sooo silly after they get it done lol :laugh2:


----------



## veganmum2be

:hi:
:D
thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!

i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D

never heard of angel bites? what are they?
heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
i have snake bites and one in the middle :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> aww, i love tongue piercings. :haha:
> what ones septum again?
> 
> ooo, i like Harvey!
> And Ava Marie is so cute. :D
> 
> What do you think of Autumn for a girl? :blush: xx
> 
> people call it a bull ringClick to expand...
> 
> the one in your nose?
> that goes through both sides? xClick to expand...

in the middle ye


----------



## EmandBub

Melody, you make me laugh.
my friend had it done and she talked funny for a while.
then again, my other friend had braces and talked funny too. :haha: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Autumn is pretty:D
but im not 100% sure if in honest ..

my belly button never hurt like at all my ears hurt more lol x


----------



## bbyno1

AngelzTears said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> i got my belly n ears thats all:(
> i had my nose but it never healed not even after a yr lol
> i want my tounge but OH tellls me no:(x
> 
> I've never had anything pierced. boo. lol :haha: I want to get a bellybutton ring one of these days, but I know I'll want a second baby in several years, so eh I'm not sure. :shrug: And ooh I don't know about tongue rings, people always talk sooo silly after they get it done lol :laugh2:Click to expand...

thats true lol and also another thing it makes your teeth like chip away from the insides iv herd because its always knockin against your teeth?x


----------



## veganmum2be

i don't talk silly! not everyone gets a lisp :D


----------



## EmandBub

rainbows_x said:


> Autumn sounds pretty for a girl!
> 
> My belly didn't hurt at all, my lip cained though, then I had it repierced a year later, that was painnn lol.
> 
> Any of you got any tattoos?

there's so many names!
how the hell am i supposed to pick?

ouch.. sounds like fun. :dohh:

i really want one!
just a star on my lower back or on my arm. 
might get one done after bubs is born with their initials or somefink.
You? :D xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> :hi:
> :D
> thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!
> 
> i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D
> 
> never heard of angel bites? what are they?
> heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
> i have snake bites and one in the middle :D



my angel bites RIP


----------



## bbyno1

veganmum2be said:


> :hi:
> :D
> thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!
> 
> i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D
> 
> never heard of angel bites? what are they?
> heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
> i have snake bites and one in the middle :D

join inn:D
lol my dad is always fiddling with hes..putin it inbetween hes teeth n moving it back n forth lol iv never herd of snake bits what are they?x


----------



## bbyno1

ooh and tatoo's im to scared:(
once baby is here i wanna get hes name tatooed tho:)
even tho im scared iv never had nothing to make me think oh yeh i wanna get that put on me sorta thing x


----------



## veganmum2be

Zebra Stars said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> :D
> thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!
> 
> i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D
> 
> never heard of angel bites? what are they?
> heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
> i have snake bites and one in the middle :D
> 
> 
> View attachment 79687
> 
> my angel bites RIPClick to expand...

ahhh ok. well here they are called spider bites :rofl:

and i have tattoos, got 6 atm, and will get more after bubs :D


----------



## EmandBub

wooah. your dad has a tongue ring?! 
i'm in awe. :haha:

xx


----------



## bbyno1

i feel like i need to decorate my body abit more now :rofl:x


----------



## bbyno1

if you mean my dad thn yhh lol but not the ring like the stud hes got
other than that hes got no others..only about 200 tatoos :/ hes a freek lol x


----------



## veganmum2be

oh and bbyno1 snake bites are the lip piercings, one at each side of bottom lip :)


----------



## EmandBub

haha, Ellie, i'm sure you look stunning without it all. :)
and wow.
i've never met anyone's dad that had a tongue piercing.
none of my family have tattoos or piercings.
if you don't count ears ofc. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> :D
> thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!
> 
> i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D
> 
> never heard of angel bites? what are they?
> heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
> i have snake bites and one in the middle :D
> 
> 
> View attachment 79687
> 
> my angel bites RIPClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh ok. well here they are called spider bites :rofl:
> 
> and i have tattoos, got 6 atm, and will get more after bubs :DClick to expand...

spider bites are two really close 2geva lol, i want a tattoo so bad


----------



## bbyno1

veganmum2be said:


> oh and bbyno1 snake bites are the lip piercings, one at each side of bottom lip :)

ooh thankyou:D
i done an ear pericing course at college..i got addicted to piercing ears then:haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

sadist! :haha: xx


----------



## bbyno1

EmandBub said:


> haha, Ellie, i'm sure you look stunning without it all. :)
> and wow.
> i've never met anyone's dad that had a tongue piercing.
> none of my family have tattoos or piercings.
> if you don't count ears ofc. xx

aww thankyou:blush:
really?my dad is abit..unusual lool not ur average haha
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> oh and bbyno1 snake bites are the lip piercings, one at each side of bottom lip :)
> 
> ooh thankyou:D
> i done an ear pericing course at college..i got addicted to piercing ears then:haha:xClick to expand...

awsome!!

i miss my OHs snake bites:cry:


----------



## veganmum2be

Zebra Stars said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> :D
> thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!
> 
> i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D
> 
> never heard of angel bites? what are they?
> heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
> i have snake bites and one in the middle :D
> 
> 
> View attachment 79687
> 
> my angel bites RIPClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh ok. well here they are called spider bites :rofl:
> 
> and i have tattoos, got 6 atm, and will get more after bubs :DClick to expand...
> 
> spider bites are two really close 2geva lol, i want a tattoo so badClick to expand...

ah okay.
well after i got my snake bites i went in and asked about getting 2 above my top lip and he said they were spider bites...but theres so many different bloody names for these piercings :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

aww:(
i ended up makin OH pierce hes nose..it actually looked really good at not gay at all on him then it fel out n closed up..i miss him with that:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> :D
> thought the piercing talk would be a good place to join in lol!
> 
> i have my tongue pierced and its my fave piercing...love it! so good to fiddle with :D
> 
> never heard of angel bites? what are they?
> heard of snake bites and spider bites..lol.
> i have snake bites and one in the middle :D
> 
> 
> View attachment 79687
> 
> my angel bites RIPClick to expand...
> 
> ahhh ok. well here they are called spider bites :rofl:
> 
> and i have tattoos, got 6 atm, and will get more after bubs :DClick to expand...
> 
> spider bites are two really close 2geva lol, i want a tattoo so badClick to expand...
> 
> ah okay.
> well after i got my snake bites i went in and asked about getting 2 above my top lip and he said they were spider bites...but theres so many different bloody names for these piercings :dohh:Click to expand...

in genral double monroes lol is betta


----------



## EmandBub

bbyno1 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> haha, Ellie, i'm sure you look stunning without it all. :)
> and wow.
> i've never met anyone's dad that had a tongue piercing.
> none of my family have tattoos or piercings.
> if you don't count ears ofc. xx
> 
> aww thankyou:blush:
> really?my dad is abit..unusual lool not ur average haha
> xClick to expand...

yw. :hugs:
my dads pretty average tbh. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww:(
> i ended up makin OH pierce hes nose..it actually looked really good at not gay at all on him then it fel out n closed up..i miss him with that:(x

awwww that happend to me, oooh i like ur OH he seems fun lol


----------



## veganmum2be

did anyone make the same mistake as me and get surface piercings? :dohh:
i had 2 on my chest, but they rejected and now i have 4 scars that look like massive mining spots that change colour :sick:


----------



## bbyno1

aww i wish i had an average dad lol
hows ur brothers doing:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

they're asleep. :D
so happy now. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> did anyone make the same mistake as me and get surface piercings? :dohh:
> i had 2 on my chest, but they rejected and now i have 4 scars that look like massive mining spots that change colour :sick:

i was going to but well lets just say the piercer hates me :blush:
i want my nipple done tho :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

painful!!! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> painful!!! xx

all piercings are thats why we do it lol:haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

Zebra Stars said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> did anyone make the same mistake as me and get surface piercings? :dohh:
> i had 2 on my chest, but they rejected and now i have 4 scars that look like massive mining spots that change colour :sick:
> 
> i was going to but well lets just say the piercer hates me :blush:
> i want my nipple done tho :wacko:Click to expand...

don't ever do it! :rofl:
they are a nightmare. totaly regret mine :dohh:

anyway i'm going sleeps now, gotta be up early :( :wave: :sleep:


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> did anyone make the same mistake as me and get surface piercings? :dohh:
> i had 2 on my chest, but they rejected and now i have 4 scars that look like massive mining spots that change colour :sick:
> 
> i was going to but well lets just say the piercer hates me :blush:
> i want my nipple done tho :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> don't ever do it! :rofl:
> they are a nightmare. totaly regret mine :dohh:
> 
> anyway i'm going sleeps now, gotta be up early :( :wave: :sleep:Click to expand...

ill keep dat in mind :thumbup:

goooood nite


----------



## bbyno1

ouch no it be to scared to get them done:(
even tho i love pain ina weird way lool 
come bak tomorow:D
gdnittee x


----------



## bbyno1

your brothers seem gd:D
well im guna watch a film now so bye for now girliess xx


----------



## EmandBub

good night. :D

and :haha: my ears didn't hurt at all! xxx


----------



## EmandBub

bye elle!
have fun. :D
might go take a bath!
night ladies xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

Zebra Stars said:


> i was going to but well lets just say the piercer hates me :blush:
> i want my nipple done tho :wacko:

i had my nipple done, i loved it! :D haha
but ive had to take it out since getting pregnant 

if you do decide to get it done take extra care of it though
cos i caught mine quite abit.
bloody painful! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Gracey&bump said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> i was going to but well lets just say the piercer hates me :blush:
> i want my nipple done tho :wacko:
> 
> i had my nipple done, i loved it! :D haha
> but ive had to take it out since getting pregnant
> 
> if you do decide to get it done take extra care of it though
> cos i caught mine quite abit.
> bloody painful! :haha:Click to expand...

Youch. :dohh:
was it painful getting it done? xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

yep! 
apparently they cant freeze it either b'cos it can give your nipple frostbite :shock:

its a thick needle too, a tiny bit thicker than a belly bar.
but once it was done i loved it! :D
except for when i kept catching it.

oh and at one point the bar got jammed and i had to undo it with jewellry pliers...

not all bad though, honestly! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Gracey&bump said:


> yep!
> apparently they cant freeze it either b'cos it can give your nipple frostbite :shock:
> 
> its a thick needle too, a tiny bit thicker than a belly bar.
> but once it was done i loved it! :D
> except for when i kept catching it.
> 
> oh and at one point the bar got jammed and i had to undo it with jewellry pliers...
> 
> not all bad though, honestly! :haha:

oh wow. :wacko:
sounds .. loverly? :haha: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

Gracey&bump said:


> yep!
> apparently they cant freeze it either b'cos it can give your nipple frostbite :shock:
> 
> its a thick needle too, a tiny bit thicker than a belly bar.
> but once it was done i loved it! :D
> except for when i kept catching it.
> 
> oh and at one point the bar got jammed and i had to undo it with jewellry pliers...
> 
> not all bad though, honestly! :haha:

coool 

BF threw a pierced nipples's creepy tho


----------



## Gracey&bump

haha i cant remember why i got it done,
spur of the moment thing i think! :dohh:

yeah, thats the reason i took mine out early on, to give it plenty of 
time to heal before i try bf'ing :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

Gracey&bump said:


> haha i cant remember why i got it done,
> spur of the moment thing i think! :dohh:
> 
> yeah, thats the reason i took mine out early on, to give it plenty of
> time to heal before i try bf'ing :)

lol i dno why but i want it done 4 sum reason?


----------



## Gracey&bump

its a good piercing, healed really quickly :)
do you think you'll get it done once your little boys finished feeding?


----------



## bbyno1

heyy is anyone aboutt?lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

Gracey&bump said:


> its a good piercing, healed really quickly :)
> do you think you'll get it done once your little boys finished feeding?

in a year or 2 yep lol


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> heyy is anyone aboutt?lol x

yep


----------



## EmandBub

Heya ellie. :) xx


----------



## bbyno1

heloo:Dhow are you?
im tryna tidy my room and move it all around so tired already lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> heloo:Dhow are you?
> im tryna tidy my room and move it all around so tired already lol x

i sit down all day nd sumtimes im outa breath lol


----------



## bbyno1

lol im way outa breath so now on my BNB break munching away haha x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol im way outa breath so now on my BNB break munching away haha x

:haha: ive eat everything & im starving:cry:


----------



## bbyno1

awwh have u got more food left tho?lol
i cooked everyone brekfast today,quite plased with myself..its the 1st time iv ever done it:haha:x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> awwh have u got more food left tho?lol
> i cooked everyone brekfast today,quite plased with myself..its the 1st time iv ever done it:haha:x

never done that, nd not really:cry:


----------



## bbyno1

lol aww you mite need a take away or something:D
i forgot but who do u live with again?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol aww you mite need a take away or something:D
> i forgot but who do u live with again?x

my mum & dad & bro,

but when bubz is born FOB wants me to move in with him , his mum, brother & sister in a two bedroomed flat :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

i'm back, sorry about that. :)
lmao! 
i get tired just staring at the comp screen! xx


----------



## bbyno1

awwh u gunna move in with him then?
coz you put the confused face lol i really wish the council would hurry up n gimmi a plc of my own x


----------



## bbyno1

lol same!
i should be wearin glasses when im on the comp but i never bother coz they seem to just giv me a headache lol x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
silly moo! 
you should wear them. xx


----------



## bbyno1

lol thinkin about that i got contact lenses i really should wear them before they go out of date but i only got them for when i use to work and have to get stuff high up from the shelfs n could never read what was what lool x


----------



## bbyno1

ooh and i love your journal your doing:Dim reading it noww x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: you make me larf.
ooo god. :blush: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

i wanna do a journal but im not gd with stuff like that:(
but its nice 2 have in yrs to come:) i was guna do a lettter but by the time he can read n understand what i mean the paper would have probly disintegrated lol x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: 
tbh i don't know what i'm doing!
but i just wanted somewhere to get my feelings out.

you should do it hon.
i'm sure he'll love it. xx


----------



## bbyno1

yehh i should:)
next time im bored..probly tonight lol im guna start it:D
are u gettin ur LO a swing?x


----------



## EmandBub

:happydance: you should.
i think so!
we used to have one for my brother and he pretty much lived in it. :)
it was one of those jungle theme ones with the music? xx


----------



## bbyno1

ooh i know like the fisher price kinda jungle ones?
i was guna get that 1 but i got the fisher price playmat thingy so itd all prob play the same music n look the same so im looking for a diff one only around 70pound tho ,cant really find 1 i lke x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> ooh i know like the fisher price kinda jungle ones?
> i was guna get that 1 but i got the fisher price playmat thingy so itd all prob play the same music n look the same so im looking for a diff one only around 70pound tho ,cant really find 1 i lke x

im not bothering with a swing lol


----------



## EmandBub

yeah that one. :D
aww, i can't wait to go to mamas and papas.
though it's so fuckin expensive!! :haha: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> yeah that one. :D
> aww, i can't wait to go to mamas and papas.
> though it's so fuckin expensive!! :haha: xx

i everything ive got comes from mothercare or toys r us lol

amy movement yet ema?


----------



## EmandBub

i do like mothercare. :)
and nopes, not yet.
i'm starting to get worried. :blush: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i do like mothercare. :)
> and nopes, not yet.
> i'm starting to get worried. :blush: xx

i love mothercare :)
im sure everythings fine :)
i worry everyday because when i have a omg im preg moment i focus on my belly nd he doesnt move alot at all nd i think somethings happened daily lol:blush:


----------



## EmandBub

i sure hope so. 
aww, that's sweet. :D xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i sure hope so.
> aww, that's sweet. :D xx

u might just have a quiet LO, :)
my OH is doing my head in!!
why would i want to live in a 2 bedroomed flat with him his mum brother & sister?


----------



## bbyno1

awwh u dont like the swings?
mamas n papas..omg yeh thats outa my pocket range lol i go for all the bargains me haha x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> awwh u dont like the swings?
> mamas n papas..omg yeh thats outa my pocket range lol i go for all the bargains me haha x

i do its just well i can't afford £80 lol


----------



## EmandBub

maybe for my next baba, when i'm old and rich. :haha:
aww, just hit him. 
it's what i'd do. :D xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> maybe for my next baba, when i'm old and rich. :haha:
> aww, just hit him.
> it's what i'd do. :D xx

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## EmandBub

i'm waiting until i'm atleast 23 for the next one.
so maybe not rich, but not as poor and cheap as i am now. ;) xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

LMFAO im searching for pregnancy pics,
and theres one that says ''DON'T HAVE SEX BECAUSE YOU WILL GET PREGNANT & DIE''

wtf???
:rofl::rofl:

had to share


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i'm waiting until i'm atleast 23 for the next one.
> so maybe not rich, but not as poor and cheap as i am now. ;) xx

lets hope we marry a prince:winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

omg!
Mean girls. ;) 

haha!
yeah, lets hope so. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> omg!
> Mean girls. ;)
> 
> haha!
> yeah, lets hope so. xx

mean girls??


----------



## EmandBub

the movie? x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> the movie? x

ive watched it but why did u mention it:wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

thats a line in it. :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> thats a line in it. :haha: xxx

oh :haha::haha:

double digets 2moz:happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Aww congrats! :flower: xx


----------



## Starryy_Eyed

hey 

was wondering if anyone can help here i think i may be pregnant but im not sure i havent had my period in 2 months and ive been having many symptoms like sore breasts, tiredness, headaches, pains in my stomach lower left abdomin pains and weird feelings in my tummy i have left like my tummy has been bloated more than usual and i think im getting bigger but i dont know is ur tummy meant to be solid cause i dont think mine is or is it quite a few months in till your tummy is solid and ive been quite moody recently and have felt a little but nausas do you think i should go to the doctors just to make sure? any help would be great thank you xxx


----------



## EmandBub

just a heads up - you aren't allowed to post in here unless you're actually pregnant.. 
forum rules.
but i would go to your doctors to make sure. 
good luck!
hope everything turns out Ok x


----------



## Zebra Stars

Starryy_Eyed said:


> hey
> 
> was wondering if anyone can help here i think i may be pregnant but im not sure i havent had my period in 2 months and ive been having many symptoms like sore breasts, tiredness, headaches, pains in my stomach lower left abdomin pains and weird feelings in my tummy i have left like my tummy has been bloated more than usual and i think im getting bigger but i dont know is ur tummy meant to be solid cause i dont think mine is or is it quite a few months in till your tummy is solid and ive been quite moody recently and have felt a little but nausas do you think i should go to the doctors just to make sure? any help would be great thank you xxx

take a test or go docs,
and as ema said ur not allowed to post if you think you are pregnant


----------



## debsxhim

Hey girls. Thought I'd join in on chatting. :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

debsxhim said:


> Hey girls. Thought I'd join in on chatting. :)

hello, ive never seen u on BnB before wlcome :wave:


----------



## EmandBub

Heya. :) xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

is anyone about? :flower:


----------



## Zebra Stars

Gracey&bump said:


> is anyone about? :flower:

yep but i bet everones gone now:dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

still ere :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> still ere :)

soooooooooooooo?


----------



## EmandBub

so what? :haha: x


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> so what? :haha: x

i dno, what dya fink of d name nero?


----------



## veganmum2be

:hi: :D helloooo

how is everyone?


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> :hi: :D helloooo
> 
> how is everyone?

im goooooooooooood u?


----------



## bbyno1

helo girls im bk again lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> helo girls im bk again lol x

welcome to my bordness


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm good also. been out all day with my mum, and i'm so worn out lol, i'm sitting eating loads of fig rolls and drinking loads of orange juice :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

lol and mine!
all i done in all that time was eat my diiner lol
looking for a cheap big rug coz need one for my room but i cant afford to carpet the whole room out:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

veganmum2be said:


> i'm good also. been out all day with my mum, and i'm so worn out lol, i'm sitting eating loads of fig rolls and drinking loads of orange juice :lol:

i eat all my food & drink this morning:blush:
every 5 mins im hungry:blush:


----------



## bbyno1

veganmum2be said:


> i'm good also. been out all day with my mum, and i'm so worn out lol, i'm sitting eating loads of fig rolls and drinking loads of orange juice :lol:

orange juice-dont mentionn lol 
im addicted to it and now midwife said im not to have it anymore coz its makin my wee more concentrated:( im dying for a glas lol x


----------



## Gracey&bump

ellie, i drink way too much orange juice.
she hasnt mentioned anything yet though :)

how have you been?


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i'm good also. been out all day with my mum, and i'm so worn out lol, i'm sitting eating loads of fig rolls and drinking loads of orange juice :lol:
> 
> orange juice-dont mentionn lol
> im addicted to it and now midwife said im not to have it anymore coz its makin my wee more concentrated:( im dying for a glas lol xClick to expand...

:haha::haha: if that was me i wudnt listn 2 me MW:blush:


----------



## veganmum2be

bbyno1 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i'm good also. been out all day with my mum, and i'm so worn out lol, i'm sitting eating loads of fig rolls and drinking loads of orange juice :lol:
> 
> orange juice-dont mentionn lol
> im addicted to it and now midwife said im not to have it anymore coz its makin my wee more concentrated:( im dying for a glas lol xClick to expand...

oh god, i think its my craving lmao. i actualy cried the other day cos i ran out.

hope its not affecting my wee, cos i think i might have a UTI, but i've never had one so dunno really...


----------



## bbyno1

im hungry all the time n i cant control eating non stop:(
x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> im hungry all the time n i cant control eating non stop:(
> x

me either im hungry now:blush:


----------



## bbyno1

i dont think itd give you a uti but it just makes it concentrated and she couldnt tell if i had protein in my wee coz of it..she was like stay well away i was like ooww:( ok lol

soo lucky she hasnt mentioned it to you:D
im gdd just 2 2 bored!how about you?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i dont think itd give you a uti but it just makes it concentrated and she couldnt tell if i had protein in my wee coz of it..she was like stay well away i was like ooww:( ok lol
> 
> soo lucky she hasnt mentioned it to you:D
> im gdd just 2 2 bored!how about you?x

anyone had braxton hicks yet?


----------



## bbyno1

i havee like 3 seperate times now lol
not too painful tho:D
have u x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i havee like 3 seperate times now lol
> not too painful tho:D
> have u x

im not sure i think ive had one a few weeks ago, either way painfull lol


----------



## bbyno1

lol awwh
the 1st time i had one i thought it really hurt but i think alot of it was shock but now i know what they are i can easily handle them lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol awwh
> the 1st time i had one i thought it really hurt but i think alot of it was shock but now i know what they are i can easily handle them lol x

ooooh it could be that then :)


----------



## bbyno1

just wait to see if you get more lol
i got soo much folic acid left and so many vitamins it wont harm to take them now wil it?
coz otherwise they guna go to waste lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> just wait to see if you get more lol
> i got soo much folic acid left and so many vitamins it wont harm to take them now wil it?
> coz otherwise they guna go to waste lol x

nope, ur supposed to continue taking them my MW said i jus cba:blush:


----------



## EmandBub

what are we talking about? xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> what are we talking about? xx

braxton hicks


----------



## EmandBub

argggg! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> argggg! xx

guessing you have had1?


----------



## EmandBub

nooo. it just scares the livin shit out of me. :haha: xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> nooo. it just scares the livin shit out of me. :haha: xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

They're not too bad, imagine proper contractions and labour!


----------



## EmandBub

don't really want to tbh! :rofl:
i'm putting it off for as long as i can. xx


----------



## bbyno1

lol iv decided im not scared of givin birth :haha:x


----------



## EmandBub

elle, how does that work? :haha: xx


----------



## bbyno1

lol iv no idea:haha:
just made a pact in my hed im not gunna be scared! n no matter how much pain i go threw im a brave girl i can handle it aha x


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not brave though!
i'm a whimp. :D xx


----------



## bbyno1

noo your makin yourself believe you are..
its al in the mind lol x


----------



## EmandBub

omg! my uncle says that. :rofl:
i don't think i can do it.
i'll prolly end up fainting. :blush: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

no you wont lool
il make sure i post a nice birth story for you 2 read sayin how un painful it was haha
my frends like when your propa in labour make sure u get someone in the fam to text me im like huh il text you!shes like ur mad you wont be able to im like u wana bet,watch me lool x


----------



## EmandBub

lmao! omg.
you would, wouldn't you. :rofl: :rofl:
my mum said it's painful, its as if she's tryinga scare me! xx


----------



## bbyno1

sure would:Dlol
my nan tells me oh its nothing,but my mums like oh its something! lol
have u got skl tomorow?x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
we haven't told my nan. :blush:
yeah. :|
i cbf tbh. xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> :haha:
> we haven't told my nan. :blush:
> yeah. :|
> i cbf tbh. xx

u better start telling people soon before u start showing


----------



## panda.bee

hi, did you try and get pregnant or was this unplanned?


----------



## panda.bee

im just trying to find out stuff on pregnancy you know, lol
my partner and i really want to get pregnant, but im scared, lmfao
like, i really do want this, i know it's going to be very hard, but i want the love and the responsibility. i want to love my baby, i feel ready to be a mom. but, i dont know what im doing ! :dohh: :D
just ... thinking i guess


----------



## rainbows_x

panda.bee said:


> im just trying to find out stuff on pregnancy you know, lol
> my partner and i really want to get pregnant, but im scared, lmfao
> like, i really do want this, i know it's going to be very hard, but i want the love and the responsibility. i want to love my baby, i feel ready to be a mom. but, i dont know what im doing ! :dohh: :D
> just ... thinking i guess

Hey, just thought I'd let you know you're not really allowed to post on this teenage forum unles you're actually pregnant.
How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## panda.bee

Oh, really? I'm sorry, just joined ... :/
16, my girlfriend is 17


----------



## AngelzTears

panda.bee said:


> im just trying to find out stuff on pregnancy you know, lol
> my partner and i really want to get pregnant, but im scared, lmfao
> like, i really do want this, i know it's going to be very hard, but i want the love and the responsibility. i want to love my baby, i feel ready to be a mom. but, i dont know what im doing ! :dohh: :D
> just ... thinking i guess

Well, just to be totally honest, when I turned 18 I wanted a baby so badly it hurt. I thought it would be the best thing to ever happen to me. I'm 20 now, and I look back and think, man I really would have messed up if I did that. Because if I had gotten pregnant then, I would have been due in november 08, but I didn't get pregnant and it turns out in november I got married! So, yeah, my life would have really different. You're both really young, possibly don't have stable jobs, and I'm guessing not married or living together. I just really would not chose it... It's hard! :hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

panda.bee said:


> Oh, really? I'm sorry, just joined ... :/
> 16, my girlfriend is 17

Also, BnB doesn't support under 18's WTT or TTC. (Waiting to try, Trying to conceive) :)


----------



## EmandBub

Zebra Stars said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> we haven't told my nan. :blush:
> yeah. :|
> i cbf tbh. xx
> 
> u better start telling people soon before u start showingClick to expand...


No! NEVER! :haha:
and heya Ally. xx


----------



## bbyno1

heyy you lot:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

Heyy Ellie
how're you and bumpy doing? x


----------



## bbyno1

were good:Dthanks 
hows u n bump?:D
fob just got a job round the corner from me(my old one)so now im happy:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

that's great!
congrats. :thumbup:
we're good, going back to school in a sec. :evil:
cbf. x


----------



## bbyno1

awwh r u on lunch or something?
yehh reallly good on that part:D
while he was sleepin lastnite i wen threw hes phone tho..found a text saying whats up sweety im with my parets..duno what all thats about lol x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, just ignore it, i'm sure it's nothing hon. :)
yeahh, i had a cancelled lesson, so figured i'd get some shut eye.. but i ended up on here! 

xxx


----------



## bbyno1

lol your lucky my skl banned all these kinda sites:(
it mite not be but just gets me para lol i found her on facebook so i know what she looks like n shes a pretty 1 lol what u doin after skl?x


----------



## EmandBub

nooo i'm at home. :haha:
i live really near school so i just walked home. :)
you're prettier hon!
don't worry so much.
might go lakeside to see my best friend. :D
but that's if i can finish all my work and get down there!
youu? xx


----------



## bbyno1

awwh bless..shes prettier but i got hes baby:haha:
ooh so lucky! you can kinda roll outa bed n go in lol
awwh thatl be gd..im paintin today lol now fobs got a propa job im spendin all my money n guna wait 4 hes wages:rofl:x


----------



## EmandBub

bet she's a right muppet
yeahh :blue:
wish i had money to spend! 
you paint? xx


----------



## bbyno1

lool shes a teacher!shes only way young aswell :/
yehh im paintin:D duno how im guna reach the top coz i dont wana do ladders lol
ur 18 wks tomorow:Dx


----------



## EmandBub

i knowww :happydance:
aww, what's she look like?
:rofl: nursery? or your room? x


----------



## bbyno1

well babys stayin in my room so my room lol
its a right trash heap atm haha
shes just got that really nice shiney black long hair,sch clear skin and a well nice figure n i duno just pretty lool x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, what colour? :D
wtf you're stunning!
and youre right, your having his babyy
:haha:

i need to get back to school
speak to you later hon xx


----------



## bbyno1

erm red,black n white
fobs choice lol im not very gd with stuff like that
oww:( okay have a gd dayy:)x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> erm red,black n white
> fobs choice lol im not very gd with stuff like that
> oww:( okay have a gd dayy:)x

BLACK :O 
EWWWW

i feels awfull 2day :(
hows u?


----------



## rainbows_x

Hello everyone :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Hello everyone :D

afternoon


----------



## rainbows_x

How are youuu?


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> How are youuu?

fine exept been sick all morning and still at it, u?


----------



## rainbows_x

I woke up feelng pretty sick & I've had braxton hicks this morning so feel blergh too.


----------



## EmandBub

aww, Donna hope it werent too painful! :O

and elle, i love them!
black and white are gorgeus together and i like red too.
is it going to be just flecks of red here and there or strips or what? xx


----------



## andrizzle

i just found out im preggers! im really scared tho, 17 and gonna be a mommy.


----------



## Zebra Stars

andrizzle said:


> i just found out im preggers! im really scared tho, 17 and gonna be a mommy.

welcome :wave:
how far along are u?
im 17 aswell :)

ugh sickness :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

andrizzle said:


> i just found out im preggers! im really scared tho, 17 and gonna be a mommy.

heya hon 
welcome to BnB first off :hugs:
how are you feeling?
congrats on your little baba btw xx


----------



## bbyno1

thankyou:D
well red walls,white ceiling and frames with black built in wardrobes in u can picture that lol
iv done half the room today:D only the red so far tho x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> thankyou:D
> well red walls,white ceiling and frames with black built in wardrobes in u can picture that lol
> iv done half the room today:D only the red so far tho x

that sounds nice :)
earlia u said black & i though u ment the walls


----------



## bbyno1

andrizzle said:


> i just found out im preggers! im really scared tho, 17 and gonna be a mommy.

aww hey and congrats:D
i was really scared in the begining aswell,mainly coz i felt like i wasnt gunna get everything,id never be prepared in time and i had no idea what to do.
coming on here has really helped,read up all you can,ask advice whenever your not sure of something..my family have been really suportive so i guess thats helped aswell..
now not even 30 weeks i have everything :)
it al works out believe me x


----------



## bbyno1

Zebra Stars said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> thankyou:D
> well red walls,white ceiling and frames with black built in wardrobes in u can picture that lol
> iv done half the room today:D only the red so far tho x
> 
> that sounds nice :)
> earlia u said black & i though u ment the wallsClick to expand...

ooh no lol
i think that would scare the baby lol n make the room so dark 
i decided not to go for my 3d scan..im guna spend that money on stuff for my room x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> thankyou:D
> well red walls,white ceiling and frames with black built in wardrobes in u can picture that lol
> iv done half the room today:D only the red so far tho x
> 
> that sounds nice :)
> earlia u said black & i though u ment the wallsClick to expand...
> 
> ooh no lol
> i think that would scare the baby lol n make the room so dark
> i decided not to go for my 3d scan..im guna spend that money on stuff for my room xClick to expand...

it would scare the baby lol
lol im not getting a scan either they cost to much lol


----------



## mayb_baby

How much are 3D scans?


----------



## Zebra Stars

mayb_baby said:


> How much are 3D scans?

were i live £150+


----------



## bbyno1

i know lol
erm they are 150 and more depending on what package you want?
you could look on babybond website if your interested:D
did u want 1?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> i know lol
> erm they are 150 and more depending on what package you want?
> you could look on babybond website if your interested:D
> did u want 1?x

dear much??
well i did want one but i wernt guna pay that much for a picture, ive already got 3 of my own of my LO


----------



## mayb_baby

Don&#8217;t know, I refuse to let myself think that far ahead :S 
Can&#8217;t wait for these next 5weeks to hurry up I just want to get to 12 then I&#8217;ll worry to 24weeks, then maybe relax a bit xxx


----------



## bbyno1

yehh me too:Dlol
where you keeping your scan pics?
coz on mine it says if u put them in a photo album they wont last :(
i dunno mayb a frame?x


----------



## bbyno1

aww bless..
i remember i couldnt wait til i hit 12 weeks..time will fly by honestly
and you can relax from 12 id say :)x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yehh me too:Dlol
> where you keeping your scan pics?
> coz on mine it says if u put them in a photo album they wont last :(
> i dunno mayb a frame?x

mines in a photo album, my mum kept hers in a photo albut for over 10 years and there fine,


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww bless..
> i remember i couldnt wait til i hit 12 weeks..time will fly by honestly
> and you can relax from 12 id say :)x

i agree it will fly by until you hit 22-23weeks


----------



## mayb_baby

God it seems so far away cant wait until Im showing


----------



## Zebra Stars

mayb_baby said:


> God it seems so far away cant wait until Im showing

im 26 weeks 2moz and when im wearing clothes u can't tell im preg :cry:
i want my bump 2 show with clothes on lol


----------



## mayb_baby

but your bump looks noticeable!! Ugghh I HAVE SUCH A WAIT


----------



## bbyno1

my bumps huge n i dont like it anymore:( lol wish it was back to smal!
noo you havnt got such a wait:D
we all started there but time flys by and il be 30weeks before you can even blink!

dont think of it as 'waiting time' think of it as preparing time:Dx


----------



## mayb_baby

I just need to get to a safe point so I can relax


----------



## EmandBub

it does feel like it takes forever, but you'll see it happens quickly :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> it does feel like it takes forever, but you'll see it happens quickly :haha: xxx

really?
my first 20 weeks went sooo fast


----------



## bbyno1

my 1st 12 weeks dragged..then flew from then on..x


----------



## veganmum2be

day to day seems time times draging, but every now and agiain i think 'woahh where did the last 3 weeks go' etc...
i too am just so desperate to get to 24 weeks, and it seems FOREVER away. :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Hey girles :hi:

My parent classes were today, onlt one other couple came though haha. Was pretty good!


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Hey girles :hi:
> 
> My parent classes were today, onlt one other couple came though haha. Was pretty good!

what happend?


----------



## bbyno1

veganmum2be said:


> day to day seems time times draging, but every now and agiain i think 'woahh where did the last 3 weeks go' etc...
> i too am just so desperate to get to 24 weeks, and it seems FOREVER away. :(

aww your not far away now!
i find if u keep busy time does fly but now iv done all my baby shopin im findin it hard to keep busy.with no money lol what can i do haha x


----------



## bbyno1

Zebra Stars said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey girles :hi:
> 
> My parent classes were today, onlt one other couple came though haha. Was pretty good!
> 
> what happend?Click to expand...

awwh how did it go?
lol how many other couples wer ment to come?i wish i could have these classes!x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> Zebra Stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey girles :hi:
> 
> My parent classes were today, onlt one other couple came though haha. Was pretty good!
> 
> what happend?Click to expand...
> 
> awwh how did it go?
> lol how many other couples wer ment to come?i wish i could have these classes!xClick to expand...

ill forget to fone mine 2moro:dohh:
ive forgot since 24weeks:dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

what u gotta phone 4?
to book your classes?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> what u gotta phone 4?
> to book your classes?x

yep, 
MW phoned them but they were really busy nd said fone bk lata nd i aint got arwnd 2 it :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

lol il remind u tomorow;)aha
everyones MW's seem to be so helpful except mine:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol il remind u tomorow;)aha
> everyones MW's seem to be so helpful except mine:(x

ive got 2:dohh:
one i hate one i love,
and the one i hate FOB's cousin has got her and shes really nice to him and his GF:cry:

wats ur MW like?


----------



## bbyno1

aww u get them ones that are nice n horible to certain ppl 4 no reason!
so far iv had 2..1 was horrible n so harsh! the other 1 was really nice but a new midwife so she didnt have a clue lol i cant win x


----------



## veganmum2be

bbyno1 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> day to day seems time times draging, but every now and agiain i think 'woahh where did the last 3 weeks go' etc...
> i too am just so desperate to get to 24 weeks, and it seems FOREVER away. :(
> 
> aww your not far away now!
> i find if u keep busy time does fly but now iv done all my baby shopin im findin it hard to keep busy.with no money lol what can i do haha xClick to expand...

i know, its only like, 9 weeks away. when i say it like that it doesnt seem long but when i think i've got to get from 15 weeks to 24 its like argh!
if that makes any sense :dohh:

i am keeping busy and i think thats starting to help, started clearing out my loads of clothes and selling on ebay, so thats keeping me busy along with going back and forth to post office lmao.
then i can save up and go wild with buying baby stuff at 24 weeks :D
lol

i;m just looking forward to my next scan now.
hope everyones well i'm gonna try sleep now
though finding it so hard to sleep atm?! didn't think sleep problems started this early...:shrug:

:sleep:


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww u get them ones that are nice n horible to certain ppl 4 no reason!
> so far iv had 2..1 was horrible n so harsh! the other 1 was really nice but a new midwife so she didnt have a clue lol i cant win x

to be quite honest i don't care if the midwife is inexperianced because when im in labour shes going to be on the side line as the doctor will be delivering my baby so as long as shes nice and knows genral stuff great,

plus i can't wait to find out what FOBs cousin is having


----------



## bbyno1

its true but she was strugglin to do a blood test which i thought would be one of the 1st things ud lern! i was even tellin her how the others have done it in the past and she was taking my advice lool

when she duee?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> its true but she was strugglin to do a blood test which i thought would be one of the 1st things ud lern! i was even tellin her how the others have done it in the past and she was taking my advice lool
> 
> when she duee?x

aww we all start somewhere tho lol

2 months after me end of september ish


----------



## bbyno1

yeh true lol just i was lookin forwrd to getin some help that time..
guess il wait n see who i get at my 30 week one now lol

ahh nr to my birthday then:)
any updates with FOB?coz i saw your other post:(x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yeh true lol just i was lookin forwrd to getin some help that time..
> guess il wait n see who i get at my 30 week one now lol
> 
> ahh nr to my birthday then:)
> any updates with FOB?coz i saw your other post:(x

lmao, every week a new MW:winkwink:

ugh... well i dno, he says he don't wana be with me, then i said u sure he said i dno, but asked if (WE) have a moses basket:wacko:

well either way if he wants to see/talk to me he can make the effort not me!


----------



## bbyno1

lool tell me about it!

maybe hes just doin it so u give him attention n kinda beg for him back n stuff..
'i duno' isnt saying he doesnt wanna be with you so he most likely does:)x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lool tell me about it!
> 
> maybe hes just doin it so u give him attention n kinda beg for him back n stuff..
> 'i duno' isnt saying he doesnt wanna be with you so he most likely does:)x

prob but hes doin me head in i need a break lol


----------



## bbyno1

oh fair eough then if u need a break then take as long as you need:D
breaks sometimes bring you closer together i think x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bounce BOUNCE 

random lol


----------



## bbyno1

lol randum 1 what u up2 ?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol randum 1 what u up2 ?x

looking for a cheap pet to buy lol u?


----------



## rainbows_x

Hamsters are cheap, and cute!


----------



## bbyno1

lol huh which 1?haha
i just gave my room a second coat of paint,shatterd now do more tomorow lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol huh which 1?haha
> i just gave my room a second coat of paint,shatterd now do more tomorow lol x

i dno, i love animals and want something small but cheap, 
well my mum has 2 horse & a dog, 
nd ill be moving to my own place soon but don't want a dog any ideas?

hard work?


----------



## bbyno1

yeh i agree with a hamster! lol
or even a rabbit if u class that as smal?lol
dogs r 2 much responsibility init!

not hard work but getting to the top ear the ceiling i gotta climb n im worried i might fall every time lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> yeh i agree with a hamster! lol
> or even a rabbit if u class that as smal?lol
> dogs r 2 much responsibility init!
> 
> not hard work but getting to the top ear the ceiling i gotta climb n im worried i might fall every time lol x

i don't mean 2 small i just don't genrally want a hugge animal, hamsters bore me, i want something i can take walkies or do something with lol

y don't u get OH 2 do it?


----------



## bbyno1

lol he wants to paint next week or something but i wanna do it like NOW lol

the only animal u can take for a walk is a dog i swear :S lol
how about a cat then?they r easy:Dx


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lol he wants to paint next week or something but i wanna do it like NOW lol
> 
> the only animal u can take for a walk is a dog i swear :S lol
> how about a cat then?they r easy:Dx

all my life i have wanted a ferret but my area u get like none but my FOBs uncle owns one:growlmad: 

i think rabbit lol


----------



## bbyno1

aww cant u ask him where he got hes from?
rabbits are nice:Dlong as you handle them alot then they propa sit on your lap and stuf:)x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> aww cant u ask him where he got hes from?
> rabbits are nice:Dlong as you handle them alot then they propa sit on your lap and stuf:)x

hes years old and were i live u can't buy them in shops :(
but omg how hight rabbits jump


----------



## bbyno1

lool i know my rabbit use to kinda scare me when he jumped it was so high n he done so many lol it was like a lil dance haha u like them more than guinea pigs?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> lool i know my rabbit use to kinda scare me when he jumped it was so high n he done so many lol it was like a lil dance haha u like them more than guinea pigs?x

i hate guni pigs,
plus my mums m8s selling 10week old one £10 
but i dno pure black or pure white?


----------



## bbyno1

if the white one has red eyes then i wouldnt lol id go for black
but aww 10 weeks old..guna be so small!
have u got he cage n stuf tho?x


----------



## Zebra Stars

bbyno1 said:


> if the white one has red eyes then i wouldnt lol id go for black
> but aww 10 weeks old..guna be so small!
> have u got he cage n stuf tho?x

nope but my aunts rabbit died a week ago ill ask her 4 the cage for the bubz:haha: i know i want a white one with normal eyes!!


----------



## EmandBub

rabbits? :rofl:
what have our lives been reduced to? x


----------



## veganmum2be

rabbits are costly. they need vaccinations and the vets bills are large should they need to see them.
i had a house rabbit, well it was with one of my ex's and it was a nightmare.
for a rabbit to have a decent life they take so much work.
i'd never have one again :nope:


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> rabbits? :rofl:
> what have our lives been reduced to? x

us girlies musta bin at it like rabbits :winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
not meee! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Me and OH were :haha:
Ahh that's a thing of the past now!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
whyy?
a lot of men like a girl with a belly ;) x


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Me and OH were :haha:
> Ahh that's a thing of the past now!

me nd my OH used 2 be at it like once a day (no wonder we ran out of condoms:blush:)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> :rofl:

thats mean laffing lol 
thinking back now how didn't i get preg sooner lol


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not meann
just find it funny :blush: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I think my OH has super sperm! :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> i'm not meann
> just find it funny :blush: xx

were alowd 2 b mean wer preg:winkwink:


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> I think my OH has super sperm! :)

why?


----------



## rainbows_x

Well he got me pregnant in August when we started going out, then I had my miscarriage in September and he got me pregnant again in November lol.


----------



## Zebra Stars

rainbows_x said:


> Well he got me pregnant in August when we started going out, then I had my miscarriage in September and he got me pregnant again in November lol.

after a mc ur supposed to be way way way way more fertile


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
we have so many excuses! 

and lmao Donna xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> :rofl:
> we have so many excuses!
> 
> and lmao Donna xx


yep the best excuse IM PREGNANT :)


----------



## EmandBub

it's true lmao 
xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> it's true lmao
> xx

deffo :)


----------



## bbyno1

gd afternoon:px


----------



## Gracey&bump

hello :D


----------



## bbyno1

heyy u okayy?
as everyone seems to be having their babies teen preg seems to have kinda died ouut :(x


----------



## Gracey&bump

im good thanks, you?
& yeah i know :( 
not too long now though ellie :D


----------



## bbyno1

im good:D
going harvester with OH and hes mum today..guna munch loads lol
i know,i know:D
im trying to get my room sorted but always end up in more mess than when i began!
what you been up2?x


----------



## Gracey&bump

aw that'll be nice :)
im just waiting for my sister to come back from uni.
its her birthday this weekend & i havent seen her in ages! :D


----------



## bbyno1

ah does she live at her ui?
how old she gunna be?
yehh be nice:Dif we r finished in time we might go free bingo too haha x


----------



## Gracey&bump

she's got her own house near uni yeah :(
she'll be 22 :)
im missing her graduation as its only a few days before imogens due.
gutted :(

haha, good luck if you do go to bingo!
im ace at it :winkwink: haha


----------



## bbyno1

ah well lucky!
cant you go and stay with her sometimes?

i wish i had an older sister:(
aww gutted..yourl be having just as much of a gd time with your baby on her way tho:D

haha thankyou lol im good but unlucky at it :/ lol x


----------



## Zebra Stars

whats everyone up 2?


----------



## EmandBub

doing work as usual :rofl: you? xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

EmandBub said:


> doing work as usual :rofl: you? xx

boredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------

